# Dolores is flowing!



## SLVCampo (Jun 25, 2015)

Get after it!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

So happy we got out for a day run on the Bradfield Bridge section yesterday! That is a new part of the river to me (have run from Slickrock and from Gateway) and wow, what a nice canyon. Here's hoping for wet winters and yearly releases in the future.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got back from running Ponderosa Gorge...what an amazing float!!!!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Liquido: What section is Ponderosa Gorge?


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

twmartin said:


> Liquido: What section is Ponderosa Gorge?


 Dove Creek to Slick Rock.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Bradfield to Dewey bridge in 4 days. Awesome trip!! So beautiful down there!!









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait ...............
Dolores is (was) running and no one alerted me?
Heathens!
Someone better start posting video/pics/stories!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

It's going again. 800-1000 all weekend with significant t-storms forcast for the high country. Get in the car now.


----------

